# Spring valley wildlife area



## kooner (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone ever fish the spring valley wildlife area ? I was thinking of heading out there an taking my boat along. But I'm not sure if the have a ramp or at least a parking lot close to the water that I can carry the boat from? It's a 14ft so hopefully not a real far carry would be nice. Any info would be great


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

There is a parking lot literally right along the bank with a ramp on the south end of the lake. I've never fished the lake though, only checked it out doing recon during the winter.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

There will be very little open water. You can throw weed less frogs, jigs, etc. The place is jam packed with lillies.


----------



## kooner (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok that's what I needed to know. I may give it a try. Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't put a motor on the boat, or a trolling motor, it'll just be a headache with all the weeds. And pads out there, use a 8 ft push pole instead


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

So is the fishing in Spring Valley worth the trouble?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

gulfvet said:


> So is the fishing in Spring Valley worth the trouble?


Personally, I'd say no, I've fished it several times, several different techniques, small bluegill and maybe an occasional carp in there.tons of wildlife though, it's a great place to go and see some wildlife.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I would agree. I'd rather hit the LMR with a small spinner or tube jib for small mouth that fight through all the lilly pads


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Only good for frog gigging from my experience.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I grew up in that area and it has some BIGGG turtles small gills and bass. Have not been down there in 25 years, but they use to find some small swamp rattlers there so be careful. It is a place set back in time being swampy at the upper end.


----------



## jessejames556 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have been there maybe 5 times. once in a sea nymph tin boat, and the other times in a john boat. The lilly pads are a royal pain and most of the time I was unable to find the bass. I have only had one good day there for bass fishing, but it was a very good day. I think my friend and I probably caught about 25-30 or so combined in about 3 hours, all on zoom horny toads in black or white. I've never been able to get on that bite again there.


----------



## kooner (Jun 19, 2014)

It sounds kind of rough to fish bt possibly worth it. I ended up taking my fiancé to rush run an we really liked it there. We didn't catch a lot of fish as we were trying to fish all of the lake in a short time but what we did get in the boat were good size. I'm not a big fan of the snakes so I think I may steer clear of spring valley haha. Unless I can find my man pants an then I may head out there an give it a try. Thanks for all the info. We are more of an open water with structure cuz it's hard for her to fish where there are a lot of weeds an Lilly's. Plus it's nice to get the boat out an be able to use the troller. That makes the day more enjoyable for me too not having to do all the paddling or using a push rod.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Never thought much of the fishing but I go there all the time for the birds and the wildlife. Something like 200+ species of birds have been seen there.


----------

